# First Fire



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I actually got smoke of off the first match this morning and thought that was a kick. It wasn't anything to the first fire. I haven't had a charge like that in a long time. Now I need to practice some more and see if I can get one on video. I don't know if it makes any difference or not but I clamped mine onto a string so it had a little give when it got hit.
Roger


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That's three who've gotten what they're after in the "quest for fire"!
One person doing something can be an anomaly, two not so much... three is the beginning of a trend! Now it's time to get that on video, so these kids can see what they're aiming for.

Have you noticed how intense you focus becomes after doing this for a little while? And how shooting at pretty much anything else seems so much easier afterwards? Tremendous fun.

Oh, and clamping to a string is a good way, but I've found that just shooting them when they're straight up stuck in a drilled out hole is the easiest. Going upside down and clamped is a little more difficult, but the slight movement is sometimes makes it a little easier to spot the tip.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Way to go!!! I am very, very pleased.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

way to go Roger! i am very happy to see you in the competition.......... give em a run for their money!


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

I can't wait till I can light a match..... I mean with a slingshot


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

'Grats to ya, Roger.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice shooting roger!


----------

